#ubuntu-mir 2013-12-23
<anpok> duflu: it didnt feel right to make something called greeter thats just a stripped down basic_server example..
<duflu> anpok: There are always more options. It's just /less wrong/ than modifying render_surfaces or demo-shell
<anpok> especially since you have to run a shall, a client to the shell, a basic "greeter" nested in the shell, and an application yielding transparent buffers..
<anpok> to actually see the difference
<anpok> hmm changing render_surfaces did feel less wrong then adding something similar like basic_server .
<duflu> anpok: render_surfaces should be considered dead and frozen code. And demo_shell should never get transparency support like any real shell. That leaves only the creation of a demo_greeter if you want a real example
<duflu> anpok: I understand your frustration. My first few features took over a month each to get approved. But it gets easier
<anpok> not frustrated at all
<anpok> well a more real example would be nice, but I had the impression that adding a demo_greeter that is kind of real would be a lot more effort
<duflu> Glad to hear it then
<duflu> anpok: A demo greeter doesn't have to do anything other than copy the basic server demo and do a glClear to some colour :)
<anpok> hmm
<anpok> demo_clearer :)
<anpok> I had that bad feeling that I did spend too much time on that change
<anpok> changing things over agaian is really issue - with each steps things got better - at least thats what I believe :)
<anpok> *really no
<anpok> -typos_all_over_the_place
<anpok> regaring - clear - so thats why you suggested adding some means to change the clear color..
<duflu> anpok: Actually I suggested it because of bugs I had run into, not being able to tell if I was moving a client surface or the nested server :)
<greyback> Hi guys, anyone here using XMir? I am, and this morning it failed to start the unity-system-compositor. I was stuck at black screen.
<mlankhorst> hm :P
<mlankhorst> is mir broken on nexus7? I tried flashing the latest devel image, stops refreshing after a few seconds
#ubuntu-mir 2013-12-24
 * duflu goes to jingle some bells
#ubuntu-mir 2013-12-27
<anpok> duflu: why is render_surfaces a bad example?
<duflu> anpok: Because it's a mashup of server and client. A dinosaur left from before we had working servers+clients
<anpok> where is the client code?
<anpok> the part that creates its own surfaces using the mir server api?
<duflu> anpok: Sorry, I'm confusing it with something else. Other good reasons to throw away render_surfaces are (1) It sets surface rotation, which eventually will be dropped as a feature in favor of animations; and (2) It uses the buffer initialization hack (which I think nothing else does). So it's a very bad example, and therefore should not be touched other than to make it less bad :)
<duflu> anpok: P.S. I won't see your messages unless you prefix "duflu:"
<anpok> see as in hilights?
<duflu> anpok: I mean on other desktops
<anpok> duflu: or did you set font to background color
<anpok> ah
<duflu> anpok: Also render_surfaces is not a server. It doesn't support clients
<duflu> It's also not a client...
<duflu> So put simply, something that's neither a working server or a client is not good to put forward as an example of anything
<anpok> hm it can open a socket file..
<anpok> but havent checked what happens with its clients..
<duflu> Nothing, it seems(!?)
<duflu> anpok: Not surprising since render_surfaces was written before we had server/shell interfaces
<duflu> Well, in a different forme
<duflu> -e
<anpok> bbl
#ubuntu-mir 2015-12-21
<duflu> RAOF: Is it right that our probing expects DRM in order to declare Mesa supported?
<duflu> Aren't there non-DRM Mesa platforms?
<RAOF> duflu: Not really.
<RAOF> Also, our mesa platform *is* a DRM platform.
<RAOF> The display buffer code is all about the raw drm KMS usage.
<RAOF> Wooot!
<RAOF> I've fixed precompiled headers!
<duflu> anpok: I finally received "new" old Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0's. And am happy now. Not sure what new mice are just as good, but do know that the Microsoft Comfort mouse is rubbish
<duflu> I'm not sure if Microsoft makes any good mice now
<duflu> anpok: Can I hand this over to you? ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1528135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1528135 in Mir "[regression] Mir server segfaults when trying to report exception - "Error opening DRM device"" [High,In progress]
<anpok> duflu: aye
<sturmflut> Just out of interest: What's the target use case for "Mir-on-X"?
<davmor2> sturmflut: I would imagine being able to run click and snap apps in a secure manner which you can't do on x alone
<sturmflut> davmor2: So there is a plan to have devices that still run X, and then run click/snap packages on top of Mir on top of X?
<davmor2> sturmflut: Unity7 and deb based distro will still be alive so having the ability to run snaps and clicks there will be of benefit. I assume that is the target for now if this is still a thing
<sturmflut> Oh
<kdub> sturmflut, my understanding is that its to help shell developers who are still transitioning out of an X environment (or testing)
 * mcphail_ thinks Mir-on-X is likely to be useful for developing Mir clients
<tvoss> sturmflut, what kdub said
<tvoss> it's meant to ease development
 * kdub looses connectivity to launchpad/etc anyone else?
<kdub> ah, just a fun consequence of the VPN... rebooting
<anpok> not really
<anpok> k
#ubuntu-mir 2015-12-22
<camako> sturmflut, @mir-on-x, It's for the convenience of shell/framework/mir developers  - no need to be root, no need to switch between VTs, no risk of locking up your machine when things go wrong. Mir runs in a window within your dev environment next to other windows that you might find convenient having open during development.
<kdub> mir 0.18 reached xenial, yay
#ubuntu-mir 2016-12-29
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<mariogrip> tvoss: can i somehow force switch to slimport, it does not detect it when i plug it in
<anpok> mariogrip: you could try inside the code.. but we dont have much control over what the user space driver does there..
<anpok> hm i wonder if there is something in /sys
<anpok> the code would be in src/platfroms/android/server/real_hwc_wrapper.cpp ... there the trigger for attaching a display is handled..
<anpok> but I guess if mir gets now trigger hwc assumes that there is no display.. so if you fake that and submit a buffers to the external output it might still not show up on screen
<anpok> i.e. hwc might deny the configuration attempt
<TheKit> how can I invert axes for Mir on Android?
<TheKit> touch screen driver treats screen in portrait orientation (max_x = 1080 and max_y = 1920), but for some reason to scroll from top to bottom on language selection screen I need to scroll from left to right as if Mir treated it landscape
#ubuntu-mir 2016-12-30
<anpok> TheKit: you should be able to do that via a udev property
<TheKit> is it using libinput?
<anpok> TheKit: set LIBINPUT_CALIBRATION_MATRIX to .. hmm let me check
<TheKit> I found LIBINPUT_CALIBRATION_MATRIX example in libinput docs, but it didn't seem to work
<anpok> yes for some time now
<TheKit> ENV{LIBINPUT_CALIBRATION_MATRIX}="0 -1 1 1 0 0" # 90 degree clockwise
<anpok> ah .. you said the scrolling is only affected?
<anpok> not the touch coordinates itself are wrong?
<TheKit> touch coordinates are also wrong
<anpok> ok
<TheKit> is there any package for libinput-debug-events?
<TheKit> it should be provided by libinput-tools...
<anpok> hmm there is no env var to change the log priority in libinput and we dont chanage it from the default
<anpok> you could check udevadm info .. but I think that might not be there by default to see that the property is really there
<TheKit> http://pastebin.com/y3AXG5tZ - the property is there, but it doesn't affect input (tried different rotations)
<TheKit> I'm using vivid rootfs, can something older be used there?
<anpok> hm most of ubuntu-touch is pulled out of the stable phone overlay ppa
<TheKit> by the way, if I use use evtest to check events, top-left is 0, 0 and bottom-right is about 1079,1919, so no rotation should be needed in theory
<anpok> TheKit: then that should be what we pass on to unity8
<anpok> TheKit: I mean we dont apply any rotation within the mirserver instance inside unity-system-compositor
<anpok> similarly nothing happens inside the mirserver instance of unity8 which receives the input events..
<anpok> on some devices unity8 rotates the screen - and thus also rotates the coordinates..
<anpok> because mir does not yet provide an animated orientation transition... unity8 does that internally
<anpok> so there is a chance that the graphics output and input handling in u8 make conflicing decisions
<TheKit> Possibly. If put device landscape, screen gets rotated, but touch screen is rotated with it as it should be, and so is still wrong
<TheKit> *if I put
